# How To Pick Banana Peppers



## Carolyn_Saltarella

Banana peppers were an afterthought here in our fist garden in Powder Springs Georgia. Getting lots of that AND the Eggplant. Only concern is that we are in October and still have only Green tomatoes. Why?


----------



## Cierra

Thank you! This was very helpful!


----------



## joe2

First year with a full fledged garden,,,,only a 10x25,,,but still fun,,,,,learned a ton from your sites,,,thanks for the help,,,can't wait for next year,,,to do it again,,,with more spacing!,,lol,,,,rookie mistake,,,its a jungle out there,,,,


----------



## Ben3

This is a great site to stumble upon. Googled a plant and clicked on this site and found out what I need to know. Thanks


----------



## Sarah_Yates

Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I am a new gardener in the Chicago south suburbs, planting only banana peppers, collards, tomatoes, and black berries this year. Where to grow them was an issue, (east, west, south, north) side of my coop. I just winged it and everything is growing so nicely, mostly on the south side of my flower/vegetable garden. I have one question right now. What's the secret to watering and how often and with what. Most things seems to be growing slowly.
Thanks again,
Sarah


----------

